# Gentlemen, let us expand each other's musical horizons



## Dangy (Dec 31, 2010)

This thread is simple, yet requires a certain level of dedication and thought. I would like it if the moderators of this section tried to keep it running smoothly, as it will need care and attention for it to work.

The premise, expand your musical tastes and experience new tracks, while sharing your own music with the rest of the community.

"But Dangy, how?" Simple! Post a Youtube video, or some sort of direct/simple link to a song of your choice. Maybe its an old favorite you listen to every morning, or maybe its off a new album your buddy lent you last week. Either way, if you want to share it, and see what others think, post it up here.

So, I post a song. You listen to it.
You post your thoughts, not just your initial reaction to the introduction. Listen to it, maybe once, maybe a few times. And then, once you get your head around it, write our your feelings on the track, pick your own song and post it up here. Its a cycle, get it?

"But Dangy, I'm a lazy bastard." Pzplzplzplzpzlplzplzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz (moar z = moar plz), don't just waltz in here and throw up a song you think is "SUPER BROO-TAL!!1!1" and never check it out again. This thread is meant to be community driven.

So, without further ado...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Dec 31, 2010)

i think we already have a similar thread
Link


----------



## Dangy (Dec 31, 2010)

That thread is simple rating. Not really a thought process involved.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 31, 2010)

post some shits up boys!



Lets try to see if it takes before you blast the guy.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

You "think" about the song and describe (sometimes) why you gave it that rating in the other thread. This is unnecessary.


----------



## monkat (Dec 31, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> post some shits up boys!


k.


Spoiler


----------



## Dangy (Dec 31, 2010)

Could a mod lock this please? I should've known GBATemp didn't have the motivation to do this.


----------



## monkat (Dec 31, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Could a mod lock this please? I should've known GBATemp didn't have the motivation to do this.


Well, someone's fussy this morning.


----------



## Dangy (Dec 31, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bed is against the wall, I can't really wake up on the right side...


----------



## Urza (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## BionicC (Jan 2, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> You "think" about the song and describe (sometimes) why you gave it that rating in the other thread.



But what about the times when that doesn't happen? Like when people post shit like "Can't view, blocked in my country, here's a different song anyway" and then post some badly-edited anime AMV or whatever.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 16, 2011)

@Urza's vid: not bad, i kinda like it, feels like a prologue to an epic boss battle.


----------

